# Disney+ error code



## c133roamioerrors (Dec 28, 2013)

Quit working. Unplugged HDMI and plugged back in and problem was solved. Occurred after some successful use. Other apps didn't have the issue and code refers to unsecured connection.


----------



## Jacopo (Jun 9, 2021)

I watched Up tonight with no issues on my CC w GTV


----------

